# Xbox 360 controller driver for Mac; how to uninstall?



## Admiral Minell (Feb 21, 2010)

I have this driver for Mac:

http://tattiebogle.net/index.php/ProjectRoot/Xbox360Controller/OsxDriver

I am using a current Xbox 360 wired USB controller with OS 10.5.8 on my black MacBook 4,1. The driver works fine, but I can't map it to the keyboard. All I can do with it is sit there in the window shown on that page and watch the buttons I press make the little things in that window register.

I have an HID driver now, but this program takes precedence over it and the HID driver doesn't see the controller. I must uninstall the first program.

How?


----------

